
Show HN: TaskTorch, the solution for too many Trello boards - nkohari
http://tasktorch.com/
======
nkohari
Hey everyone! Happy to answer any questions about the product or the tech
behind it: React + RethinkDB + Node.js.

This is our second startup. In 2009, we founded AgileZen, which was one of the
first kanban project management apps. (Think Trello before Trello.) Our
startup was acquired by Rally Software in 2010, and in the years that followed
we were frustrated by the lack of real solutions for effectively managing
work. So, we decided to apply what we learned to a new product, which became
TaskTorch.

Let us know what you think. Good or bad, we'd love your feedback!

~~~
jozacg
The reason behind deciding to build with React + RethinkDB + Node.JS

